# Real-time quaking-induced conversion A highly sensitive assay for prion detection



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Friday, July 29, 2011

Real-time quaking-induced conversion A highly sensitive assay for prion detection

http://transmissiblespongiformencep.../07/real-time-quaking-induced-conversion.html


TSS


----------

